# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2011



## PCGH_Marco (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 05/2011 startet am Freitagabend. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 6. April 2011 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher bzw. bereits am Samstag. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 05/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage (bereits freigeschaltet) eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 05/2011 haben euch gefallen? 
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 05/2011 haben euch gefallen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Ich hab da mal eine ganz banale Frage.
Wieso ist die Heft Nummer 05/2011?
Der April fängt doch gerade an, ist es dann nicht logisch, dass jetzt erst die April Ausgabe erscheint, also in diesem Fall 04/2011?
Wieso erscheint die Mai Ausgabe Anfang April?


----------



## BikeRider (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine ganz banale Frage.
> Wieso ist die Heft Nummer 05/2011?
> Der April fängt doch gerade an, ist es dann nicht logisch, dass jetzt erst die April Ausgabe erscheint, also in diesem Fall 04/2011?
> Wieso erscheint die Mai Ausgabe Anfang April?


 
Ich würde eher mal Wissen, warum die Umfrage schon erscheint, aber das Heft noch nicht in den Läden steht.
Sinniger wäre es meiner Meinung nach, die Umfrage zu starten, wenn alle das Heft in den Händen halten können und drei bis vier Tage nach erscheinen die Umfrage zu starten.
So hat jeder die Gelegenheit gehabt, das Heft ausreichend zu studieren, um etwas drüber schreiben zu können..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2011)

> So hat jeder die Gelegenheit gehabt, das Heft ausreichend zu studieren, um etwas drüber schreiben zu können.


Diese Gelegenheit hat jeder auch dann, wenn er das Heft erst nach der Umfrage erhält.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine ganz banale Frage.
> Wieso ist die Heft Nummer 05/2011?
> Der April fängt doch gerade an, ist es dann nicht logisch, dass jetzt erst die April Ausgabe erscheint, also in diesem Fall 04/2011?
> Wieso erscheint die Mai Ausgabe Anfang April?


 War bis jetzt doch immer so 
Vllt. ist das wie mit dem 20. Jhd was ja von 1901-2000 ging usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich würde eher mal Wissen, warum die Umfrage schon erscheint, aber das Heft noch nicht in den Läden steht.
> Sinniger wäre es meiner Meinung nach, die Umfrage zu starten, wenn alle das Heft in den Händen halten können und drei bis vier Tage nach erscheinen die Umfrage zu starten.
> So hat jeder die Gelegenheit gehabt, das Heft ausreichend zu studieren, um etwas drüber schreiben zu können..


 
Weil das Heft für die, die abonniert haben, schon verfügbar ist (die bekommen es ja immer ein paar Tage eher). Die können dann halt schon was dazu schreiben.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine ganz banale Frage.
> Wieso ist die Heft Nummer 05/2011?
> Der April fängt doch gerade an, ist es dann nicht logisch, dass jetzt erst die April Ausgabe erscheint, also in diesem Fall 04/2011?
> Wieso erscheint die Mai Ausgabe Anfang April?



Weil die Ausgabe erst im Mai aus dem Handel geht, daher die 05.

Marco


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Also ist es eigentlich egal, wann sie erscheint, sondern wann es sie nicht mehr gibt?
Aha, wusste jetzt nicht, dass das so gesehen wird, ist bei Gaming Zeitschriften ja auch so, auch wenn diese einen anderen Zyklus haben.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (1. April 2011)

Was macht Ihr denn mit dem armen pcgh süchtigen kleinenSchuh. Gerade PCGames bekommen in der Extended (war schwer zu bekommen, stark vergriffen).
Es sind doch noch einige Tausend Sekunden bis die PCGH erscheint. man man man

Jetzt springen wieder Nachts Nullen & Einsen über den Zaun der Spekulation,
wird die pcgh 05.11 Perfekt oder nur Grandios?!
Wer weiß es bloß?!
Das ist das schlimme Los.

@Diskussion - wir bekommen nunmal eine Zeitschrift aus der Zukunft mit Nachrichten von vor Vorgestern, aber aufgeklärte.
Wenn Du das eine, von dem anderen Subtrahiertst hast Du ein mindestens gutes Ergebnis in der Gegenwart.

OK. Ich dreh wieder frei [Pfleger, können sie mal die Zwangsjacke etwas lockern, es tippt sich so schwer mit der Nase... was habt Ihr mir wieder verabreicht]


----------



## BikeRider (1. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH 05/2011 mit Bulldozer-Special, Sandy-Bridge-Boards-Megatest und Vollversion Dr. Hardware 2010*

 Wird diesmal ohne Datenträger gekauft


----------



## PC-Doc (2. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH 05/2011 mit Bulldozer-Special, Sandy-Bridge-Boards-Megatest und Vollversion Dr. Hardware 2010*

""Trotz SSD-Hypes sind die Platter-basierten Massenspeicher noch nicht tot. Neue Modelle mit drei Gigabyte Kapazität drücken den Preis pro Gigabyte weiter nach unten.""

Drei Gigabyte, Da bekomm ich ja schon fast ein ganzes XP drauf ...


----------



## xeonsys (2. April 2011)

was ist das thema in der PCG Premium 06/11?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2011)

Warum interessiert dich das immer Wochen zuvor?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xeonsys (2. April 2011)

weil ich keine lust habe zu warten bis zum 6.4.11

kaufe  schon seit erscheinen der pcgh jede ausgabe.

mfg xeonsys


----------



## mmayr (2. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Gelegenheit hat jeder auch dann, wenn er das Heft erst nach der Umfrage erhält.



Ist das eure Logik?


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2011)

Erst mal Lob für die Ausgabe 05/2011. Gefällt mir sehr gut mit vielen Artikeln die mich interessieren  Vorallem die Themen HWBot, Sandy Bridge Mainboards und SSDs. 

Bei letzterem ist mir aber gerade aufgefallen, dass die OCZ-Vertex 3 eine Gesamtwertung von 1,08 hat. Bei Teilwertungen von 2,30 Ausstattung, 2,10 Eigenschaften und 1,53 Leistung. Da muss irgendwo ein kleiner Fehler sein.

Bin mal weiter lesen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2011)

Das wird dann wohl ein Kommafehler sein, mit 1,80 als richtiger Note. Argh. Carsten weiß da gewiss Genaueres.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Thunderstom (2. April 2011)

ein übergangsheft  ich erwarte von euch endlich nen bulldozzer test  schließlich hat Mark ja behauptet er hätte schon welche


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. April 2011)

Ich habe am 01. April behauptet, wir hätte Bulldozer-CPUs  Der rollt eben langsam


----------



## Thunderstom (2. April 2011)

jaja  war auch mehr ironie^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2011)

Ein Zambezi-FX-8xxx wird schneller als ein Thuban. Das Warum führen wir in der 05 aus. Reicht dir das bis Juni?  Wir können leider nur schweres Gerät testen, das physikalisch anwesend ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Thunderstom (3. April 2011)

sagen wir so raff  es muss reichen  und ihr könnt ja auch nix tun außer bei AMD einbrechen  nein es sind ja auch nur noch knapp 2 monate hoffentlich


----------



## Shi (3. April 2011)

Bei dem Test der Fusion-Notebooks hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen: In der Übersicht über die einzelnen Kategorien steht bei jeder Kategorie als Überschrift: "Ausstattung (20%)"
Sonst ein sehr schönes Heft


----------



## TheMF6265 (4. April 2011)

hab die PCGH jetzt endlich aboniert, dann muss ich nicht immer Rennen 
war auch am Samstag direkt da, super Sache 
die 05 gefällt mir sehr gut nachdem die vorherigen Ausgaben mich leider nicht so wirklich begeistern konnten


----------



## sfc (4. April 2011)

Das aktuelle PCGH hat die heutige Zugfahrt nur halb so schlimm werden lassen. Wegen einer "Suizidgefährdeten Person auf dem Gleis" durfte ich geschlagene vier Stunden in der Reginalbahn ausharren. Mit dem Heft verging die Zeit Redaktion sei Dank wie im Fluge.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH 05/2011 mit Bulldozer-Special, Sandy-Bridge-Boards-Megatest und Vollversion Dr. Hardware 2010*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wird diesmal ohne Datenträger gekauft


 
Ich kauf die PCGH immer anner Tanke da ich da eh häufiger Kunde bin - und da gibts immer nur die DVD version sonst hätte ich sie mir auch schon öfter ohne DVD gekauft.
Die Videos sinds zwar meist wert aber der Rest ist für mich persönlich immer sehr unnütz (Tools/Treiber die im Netz ohnehin verfügbar sind und uninteressante Vollversionen ab und an).


----------



## MisterG (4. April 2011)

Sie ist am Samstag nicht gekommen und heute wieder nicht. So langsam verzweifel mich. Ich halts echt nicht  mehr aus. Was ist denn nur los?????


----------



## Stealth (4. April 2011)

Dito

Ich sitze auch auf heißen Kohlen.PCGH müßte alle 2 Wochen erscheinen .


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe am 01. April behauptet, wir hätte Bulldozer-CPUs  Der rollt eben langsam


Mh, 1. April hin oder her, rein zeitlich gesehen könntet ihr durchaus bereits ein Engineering Sample vorliegen haben, dürft dank NDA aber nix verraten ... um derartige Spielzeuge beneide ich euch dann doch schon ein wenig. 


@Topic: Fussvolk-DVD-Version am Bahnhofskiosk Mittwoch abgreifen ftw. 




sfc schrieb:


> Das aktuelle PCGH hat die heutige Zugfahrt nur halb so schlimm werden lassen. Wegen einer "Suizidgefährdeten Person auf dem Gleis" durfte ich geschlagene vier Stunden in der Reginalbahn ausharren. Mit dem Heft verging die Zeit Redaktion sei Dank wie im Fluge.


 
Es hat 4 Std. gedauert eine suizidgefährdete Person vom Gleis zu bekommen? Sprengstoffgürtel + am Gleis einbetoniert, oder wie?


Komme auch grob aus deiner Ecke (Münsterland olé), und dass die Polizei hier noch langsamer als die Regionalbahnen ist wäre mir neu.


----------



## sfc (5. April 2011)

Das hat zum Glück "nur" 1,5 gedauert. Aber meine Gesamtfahrtzeit wurde damit halt auf 4 verlängert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein Zambezi-FX-8xxx wird schneller als ein Thuban. Das Warum führen wir in der 05 aus. Reicht dir das bis Juni?  Wir können leider nur schweres Gerät testen, das physikalisch anwesend ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Pffff - wärt ihr mal zum örtlichen Baumaschienenverleih gegangen, dann hättet ihr nen Tag Spaß und ne neue Episode PCGH in Gefahr gehabt.
Jetzt isses (hoffentlich) zu spät


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. April 2011)

Bin ja schon auf die Vorschau zu 6/11 gespannt.
Ein großer Festplattentest von 500GB bis 3TB wäre mal wieder was.
Mit ca 5 Platten in jeder Größenklasse.
Der letzte große Marktüberblick ist ja doch schon ewig her. Außer der 2TB-Klasse ist fast alles in der Topliste von Mitte bis Ende 2009!!
Diese Mega-Grafikkarten-Specials hatten wir in den letzten Monaten doch jetzt mal genug.


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. April 2011)

Auch dieses mal wieder ein sehr interessantes Heft 

Was ich allerdings vermisst habe ist der Nachtest der Gigabyte GTX 560 OC, hoffentlich kommt der noch...


----------



## Diezer (6. April 2011)

Sehr gutes Heft! War gestern morgen im Briefkasten.
Habs dann direkt verschlungen 
Aber ganz ehrlich: Wo auf der Werbeseite von Gigabyte war denn da ein Mainboard? 

MfG diezer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. April 2011)

Die Werbung ist von Gigabyte? Ist mir entgangen.



MfG,
Raff


----------



## jensnrw (6. April 2011)

Hallo erstmal zusammen... 

Zuerst mal ein Kompliment, sehr gute Ausgabe mit interssanten Artikeln.
ABER, in der Ausgabe 04/2011 habt ihr für die jetzige Ausgabe den Nachtest der Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC angekündigt, Gruß an dieser Stelle an Mr. Knister ! 
Ist der Nachtest denn noch geplant bzw. bereits fertig ? Falls ja, wann wird aller vorraussicht damit zu rechnen sein?


----------



## belle (6. April 2011)

Ich bin echt ein Glückskind, mein noch relativ neuer 27" Monitor von Acer ist bei eurem Test der subjektiven Einschätzung der Spielbarkeit einer der Besten. 
Es ist ein schönes Heft geworden (Grafikkartentests, Multi-GPU, 27" Monitore), hat mir sehr gefallen!


----------



## Diezer (6. April 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Ich bin echt ein Glückskind, mein noch relativ neuer 27" Monitor von Acer ist bei eurem Test der subjektiven Einschätzung der Spielbarkeit einer der Besten.
> Es ist ein schönes Heft geworden (Grafikkartentests, Multi-GPU, 27" Monitore), hat mir sehr gefallen!


 
Schütt diesmal aber bitte nicht wieder eine Tasse Kaffee drüber! Danke! 

MfG diezer


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob das schon mal geschrieben wurde, aber in der Ausgabe ist ein Fehler, auf der Seite 82, da ist eine Statistik von 25.000 Dateien mit zus. 5GB(die Stats soll "Kopieren von kleinen Dateinen). So wie ich die Statistik sehe, ist die auch der falschen Seite,denn da sind HDDs und nicht SSd zu sehen.

sonst schönes Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. April 2011)

jensnrw schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal zusammen...
> 
> Zuerst mal ein Kompliment, sehr gute Ausgabe mit interssanten Artikeln.
> ABER, in der Ausgabe 04/2011 habt ihr für die jetzige Ausgabe den Nachtest der Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC angekündigt, Gruß an dieser Stelle an Mr. Knister !
> Ist der Nachtest denn noch geplant bzw. bereits fertig ? Falls ja, wann wird aller vorraussicht damit zu rechnen sein?


 
Gigabyte konnte uns nach wie vor kein Sample schicken (warum auch immer). Wie es der Zufall will, bekam ich heute erneut die Rückmeldung, dass das bezogen auf die GTX 560 Ti nichts wird. Da wir die Karte aber testen wollen und es versprochen haben, organisieren wir sie nun über andere Kanäle (vermutlich Alternate).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2011)

ehm, Ralf, haste meinen gesehen oder überlesen?


----------



## jensnrw (6. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gigabyte konnte uns nach wie vor kein Sample schicken (warum auch immer). Wie es der Zufall will, bekam ich heute erneut die Rückmeldung, dass das bezogen auf die GTX 560 Ti nichts wird. Da wir die Karte aber testen wollen und es versprochen haben, organisieren wir sie nun über andere Kanäle (vermutlich Alternate).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Danke für die Info Raff.
Wird dann der Test in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheinen oder auf der Homepage veröffentlicht?


----------



## xeonsys (6. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH 05/2011 mit Bulldozer-Special, Sandy-Bridge-Boards-Megatest und Vollversion Dr. Hardware 2010*

so heft gekauft.

Eine frage wird in der pcgh 06/11 der test zur MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC  und der MSI R6970 Lightning (auch mit Twin Frozr III ) enthalten sein?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## jensnrw (6. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gigabyte konnte uns nach wie vor kein Sample schicken (warum auch immer). Wie es der Zufall will, bekam ich heute erneut die Rückmeldung, dass das bezogen auf die GTX 560 Ti nichts wird. Da wir die Karte aber testen wollen und es versprochen haben, organisieren wir sie nun über andere Kanäle (vermutlich Alternate).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Danke für die Info Raff.
Wird dann der Test in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheinen oder auf der Homepage veröffentlicht?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. April 2011)

Wie wäre es wenn ihr in der Print nen extra content für die PCGH webseite erstellt ?
MMO auf der DVD könnt ihr euch schenken,was solln das ?
Sinnvoller wäre da Vollversionen wie winrar (lizenz) ,Fraps (lizenz) oder mal nen Musikalbum von Metal bands.
Nen Titeltrack wie bei PC action.
Oder macht mal nee DVD show wie bei PCaction, beiträge wie PCGH rettet deinen PC.?


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. April 2011)

Wieder eine gute Ausgabe, allerdings stimmt die Zusammenfassung der nahen AMD Geschichte nicht ganz mit der Wahrheit überein.

"Die Talfahrt gipfelt in der Entlassung von Dirk Meyer".

Die weitere Talfahrt hat doch Dirk Meyer abgewendet und den Konzern wieder ins Plus geführt.
Dass da irgendetwas "gipfelt" ist schon sehr reißerisch formuliert bzw. eine Falschinformation.

Weitere Kritik gibts von mir für die Prioritäsfrage Radeon oder Geforce.
Es wird wieder nicht klargemacht, dass die Texturen bei Nutzung einer Geforce ebenfalls teilweise vehement flimmern, nur eben etwas flimmerärmer als bei den AMD Karten sind, wenn AF aktiviert wird.
Die Pro/Contra Tabelle ist in der Hinsicht nicht grade sehr hilfreich.
Auf den LOD- Verschiebe Vorteil von AMD wird nicht eingegangen, zudem wird auch SGSSAA @ directx10/11 bei Nvidia ohne Einschränkung durch die fehlende LOD Verschiebung in die Pro Tabelle eingetragen. Gut man kann durch den hilfreichen Thread im 3D Center verschiedene AA Bits nutzen. Trotzdem aber eher Nachteilig.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. April 2011)

ich vermisse bei den Board Tests das Asus P67 Extreme 4 bzw. Extreme 6...zumal diese Boards mehr Ansprechparner haben wie das Professional..zudem sind die locker auf der Höhe des Deluxe von Asus und dazu günstiger!
@Marc
Wie macht sich die"Kuh" mit dem Peter?..Was für Lüfterkombi haste drauf...bzw. was empfiehlst Du...wie sind die Temps...vorallem beim OC...und wie schlägt er sich im Vergleich zum Shaman?
Ps: Wat is denn überhaupt mit der Asus Matrix(GTX580)...wann kommt die?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. April 2011)

So die ersten beiden Artikel habe ich nun gelesen (bin gerade im Grafikkarten Bereich), werdet also noch das ein oder andere von mir lesen. (Ich spare mit dem Lesen um den Monat möglichst lange zu überbrücken  )

Als ich das Kommentar von Carsten S. gelesen habe dachte ich mir nur "Hey, der Mann hat absolut recht". Als ich die Werbung zu Super Flowers Netzteilen gelesen habe (Lüfter vom Netzteil dreht sich nicht beim Anschalten) dachte ich mir = Perfekte Kombination. Gerade im 2D Betrieb könnte der Kühler des Gainward GTX570 Phantoms³ doch die Lüfter (oder 2 von 3) abschalten. Wie ich euren Artikel entnehme Taktet die GPU herunter auf irgendwas mit 51MHz. Das ist doch kein Ding diese GPU passiv oder mit nur noch einen Kühler bei Laune zu halten. Stattdessen röhren die Lüfter bei 30% (weniger geht erst gar nicht)  entsprechend ca. 1300 Umdrehungen pro Minute bei ca. 36°C und 22°C Raumtemperatur. Das muss doch nicht sein  Ich weiß das Office 2007 zusammen mit Windows 7 ein bunter Kindergeburtstag ist (fehlt nur noch die Clowns als Windows und Office Hilfe) aber das würde sogar ne SiS schaffen


----------



## grue (7. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine ganz banale Frage.
> Wieso ist die Heft Nummer 05/2011?
> Der April fängt doch gerade an, ist es dann nicht logisch, dass jetzt erst die April Ausgabe erscheint, also in diesem Fall 04/2011?
> Wieso erscheint die Mai Ausgabe Anfang April?


 


PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Weil die Ausgabe erst im Mai aus dem Handel geht, daher die 05.
> 
> Marco


 

Seltsam, daß sich keiner daran erinnern kann. Das war nämlich nicht immer so. Anfang der 90iger war die Nummerierung passend zum Monat. Anfang April erschien die 4/xx des jeweiligen Jahres. Aber...

Es war einmal vor langer Zeit, da gab es eine Spiele-Zeitschrift namens "PC Player", Friede ihrer Asche. 

Eines Tages kamen die Redakteure dieser Zeitschrift auf die glorreiche Idee, ein einziges mal zwei Zeitschriften pro Monat herauszubringen, um so den Eindruck zu erwecken, sie seien schneller alle anderen. Dadurch verschob sich bei der "PC Player" die Nummerierung der Ausgaben um einen Monat nach vorn. Plötzlich hatte die "PC Player schon die 5/xx am Start, während die anderen noch die 4/xx verkauften.

Kurze Zeit zogen alle anderen Spiele-Zeitschriften nach, viele waren ja auch damals schon nicht mehr. Die Nummerierung der Ausgaben egalisierte sich.

Die "PC-Player" gibt es seit Jahren nicht mehr, aber die verschobene Nummerierung der Druckausgaben hat sich bis heute erhalten.

Und nein, ich habe mir das nicht ausgedacht. Als Abonnent der "PC-Player" habe ich das damals selbst erlebt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2011)

wißt ihr was ich etwas schade finde!? das seit über 24h kein Admin, hier wieder on war und was geschrieben hat. Zumal einige Frage wieder drin stehen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. April 2011)

Die haben halt genug zu tun.  Das Leben als Redakteur mag stressig sein.

BTW schein Shogun 2 das erste Spiel zu sein, dass auch Nvidiakarten bei den Minimum FPS schlecht aussehen lässt.
Nun stehts AMD vs. Nvidia 1:2, was die Minimum FPS angeht. Nvidia starCraft2 und Battlefield (zumindest teilweise) gute minimum FPS.
AMD Shogun gute Minimum FPS.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die haben halt genug zu tun.  Das Leben als Redakteur mag stressig sein.
> 
> BTW schein Shogun 2 das erste Spiel zu sein, dass auch Nvidiakarten bei den Minimum FPS schlecht aussehen lässt.
> Nun stehts AMD vs. Nvidia 1:2, was die Minimum FPS angeht. Nvidia starCraft2 und Battlefield (zumindest teilweise) gute minimum FPS.
> AMD Shogun gute Minimum FPS.


 
naja, es ist immer eine sachen wie hoch ist die auflösung! Und ich muß sagen das meine Wassergekühlte 5970 auf mein 22" mit alles auf max, in Baffelfield immer noch recht gut langeweile hat.

Aber was die Admins/Redakteure an geht dieses Thema ist eine Sachen die immer mal wieder auf der Arbeit angesehen werden müßte weil es geht hier um das Feedback der Printversion und das ist bares Geld, was man da verliehrt wenn man sich den Wünschen und beschwerden der Leute nicht an nimmt. Vom daher erwarte ich das zumindest in der Wochen ein mal am Tag einer von denen reinschaut und Fragen beantwortet. Um die Leute bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Aven X (7. April 2011)

Da ein 26/27/28" Monitor auf meiner Must have Liste ganz oben steht, war ich natürlich gespannt auf den Test.

Und was ist? Nicht einer in der Auflösung 1900x1200 ...


----------



## Pagz (7. April 2011)

Ist ja auch PCGH, und 1920*1200 macht in Spielen nun mal weniger Sinn als Full HD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2011)

*@ 0Martin21*

Wir schauen schon rein. Feedback heißt aber in erster Linie, dass ihr uns Feedback gebt. Wenn sich darauf eine Diskussion oder coole Vorschläge/Ideen entwickeln, umso besser. Und nebenbei: Nur weil wir nicht schreiben/antworten, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass wir nicht lesen und gegebenenfalls intern die Vorschläge/Ideen weiterentwickeln oder umsetzen.

Was möchtest du denn explizit beantwortet haben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ehm, Ralf, haste meinen gesehen oder überlesen?



Deine Anmerkung? Dazu müsste sich Carsten äußern.

Ich heiße übrigens Ra*f*f. 



jensnrw schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Raff.
> Wird dann der Test in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheinen oder auf der Homepage veröffentlicht?





jensnrw schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal zusammen...
> 
> Zuerst mal ein Kompliment, sehr gute Ausgabe mit interssanten Artikeln.
> ABER, in der Ausgabe 04/2011 habt ihr für die jetzige Ausgabe den Nachtest der Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC angekündigt, Gruß an dieser Stelle an Mr. Knister !
> Ist der Nachtest denn noch geplant bzw. bereits fertig ? Falls ja, wann wird aller vorraussicht damit zu rechnen sein?


 
Ich freue mich, euch mitteilen zu können, dass die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC defintiv ins kommende Heft kommt.  



xeonsys schrieb:


> so heft gekauft.
> 
> Eine frage wird in der pcgh 06/11 der test zur MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC  und der MSI R6970 Lightning (auch mit Twin Frozr III ) enthalten sein?
> 
> mfg xeonsys



Geplant, aber derzeit noch unsicher. Wenn MSI rechtzeitig Muster hat, kommen sie rein.



Aven X schrieb:


> Da ein 26/27/28" Monitor auf meiner Must have Liste ganz oben steht, war ich natürlich gespannt auf den Test.
> 
> Und was ist? Nicht einer in der Auflösung 1900x1200 ...


 


Robin123 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch PCGH, und 1920*1200 macht in Spielen nun mal weniger Sinn als Full HD



Das hat weniger mit "das ist PCGH" zu tun als damit, dass wir eben testen, was neu ist. Fakt ist, dass praktisch jeder neue Monitor auf 16:9 setzt, 1.920x1.200 war mal. Das ist schade, weil es aus Sicht der Pixelmenge ein Rückschritt ist, aber wir bestimmen den Markt nicht. Aber mal sehen, was sich an "alten" Geräten auftreiben lässt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2011)

Schuldigung Raff, dann halt Carsten. 


EDIT: Ich wollte noch mal anmerken das ihr endlich mal wieder eine Brauchbare übersicht zu MultiGPUsystemen gemacht habt, könnt ihr nicht wenigstens eine Multigpu in allen zukünftigen Tests mit einbinden?


----------



## PC-Doc (7. April 2011)

Wieder ein gutes Heft,aber was ich mal so anmerken möchte,ist,das Ihr sehr viel "schwarze" Werbung/Bilder im Heft habt(ok,diesen Monat weniger),aber da ich manche Artikel mehrfach lese(einfach um über den laaangen Monat bis zur nächsten Ausgabe zu kommen),ist es einfach nervig,das ich danach öfter schwarze Finger hab,da sich einfach die Druckerfarbe abgreift(bei anderen Zeitungen ist das nicht so extrem).Könntet Ihr dagegegen etwas tun?

Außerdem würd ich mir wünschen,auch wenn ich damit vllt. in der Minderheit bin,das Ihr,gerade bei den großen Grafikkartentests,auch mal genauso wie bei den "größeren" GraKa`s bei den "Kleinen"(unter 90€,z.B.5670/5550/6670/6570/6450?er Reihe usw.) auf fast alles eingeht (Lautstärke,Stromkonsum[einzeln,nix ganzerPC],Vor.-Nachteile,Kühllösungen,Wertungen). Ist für mich irgendwie wichtig,nicht wegen der Gleichberechtigung,sondern weil ich hobbymäßig für meinen Bekanntenkreis mit Gelegenheitszockerambitionen HTPC`s zusammenstell(ca.27p.a.) und mir daher diese Infos wichtig sind. Für einige ist gerade das Thema Singleslot-Passivkühlung(bzw.hauptsache Singleslot leise) bei bestmöglicher Zockerleistung mitm HTPC wichtig,gerade weil in viele Mini-ITX-Gehäuse eben nur Single-Slot-Kühllösungen passen.Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden,wenn Ihr das irgendwie mit einfließen lassen könntet,gerade weils in so gut wie keiner Zeitschrift berücksichtigt wird,mMn aber dennoch einen Markt dafür gibt.

Es wäre nett von Euch,wenn ihr Euch dazu hier im Forum kurz äußern könntet.

MfG PC-Doc


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob das schon mal geschrieben wurde, aber in der Ausgabe ist ein Fehler, auf der Seite 82, da ist eine Statistik von 25.000 Dateien mit zus. 5GB(die Stats soll "Kopieren von kleinen Dateinen). So wie ich die Statistik sehe, ist die auch der falschen Seite,denn da sind HDDs und nicht SSd zu sehen.


Ja und nein. Du hast recht, dass in dem Benchmark Magnet-Festplatten abgebildet sind, aber ein Fehler ist das nicht. Es passte eben nicht mehr auf die vorige Seite. Da unterliegen wir gewissen Zwängen von der Kreativabteilung, zum Beispiel sollten zwei nebeneinanderstehende Benchmarks nach Möglichkeit dieselbe Höhe haben usw. usf. Sorry, wenn das manchmal für etwas Verwirrung sorgt.



PC-Doc schrieb:


> Es wäre nett von Euch,wenn ihr Euch dazu hier im Forum kurz äußern könntet.


Ein Artikel mit günstigen Grafikkarten ist für das kommende Heft geplant, darin wird sicher auch die eine oder andere HTPC-taugliche auftauchen.


----------



## Enrico (8. April 2011)

Wieder ein schönes Heft, auch wenn ich erst halb durch bin  Bin noch gespannt auf den Beamer-Artikel ...

Beim "Grafikkarten-Frühling" ist ein kleiner Fehler bei der Aus ENGTX570: Im Text steht, ihr habt die Karte auf 900MHz (+21%) übertaktet. In der Testtabellle steht jedoch, dass die GPU-Übertaktung um 20% nicht geklappt hat, bei 890MHz war Schluss. Ja was denn nu?


Ach ja: /me wünscht sich eine PCGH-Version für den Kindle


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. April 2011)

Es ist beides richtig. In der Testtabelle geben wir an, wie das OC-Potenzial mit der Standardspannung ausfällt. Erwähnen wir im Text eine andere/höhere Zahl, dann mit erhöhter (und angegebener) Spannung – in diesem Fall 1,1 Volt bei der GPU, womit 900 MHz kein Problem sind.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Enrico (8. April 2011)

Ah, okay.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Du hast recht, dass in dem Benchmark Magnet-Festplatten abgebildet sind, aber ein Fehler ist das nicht. Es passte eben nicht mehr auf die vorige Seite. Da unterliegen wir gewissen Zwängen von der Kreativabteilung, zum Beispiel sollten zwei nebeneinanderstehende Benchmarks nach Möglichkeit dieselbe Höhe haben usw. usf. Sorry, wenn das manchmal für etwas Verwirrung sorgt.


 ich habe nur gedacht das da ein anderer hinein sollte, deswegen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2011)

Kein Problem, ist ja auch nicht vollkommen abwegig der Gedanke. Und solange hier Feedback in vernünftiger Form vorgetragen wird - so wie du es eben gemacht hast  - nehmen wir uns auch gern die Zeit, das zu klären.


----------



## ile (8. April 2011)

@ Carsten: Ich finde es super, dass du das Problem mit der Idle-Lautstärke mal angesprochen hast, da haben MSI und Co. noch einigen Nachholbedarf. Für eure Tests fände ich es super, wenn ihr in Zukunft die per Afterburner minimal einstellbare Lüfterdrehzahl mit angeben könntet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. April 2011)

Bei den lauten Problemfällen tun wir das im Fließtext bereits. In der Tabelle herrscht jedoch Platzarmut, da müssen wir mal sehen ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MM777 (8. April 2011)

@Raff: Wie wäre es denn, wenn man ausführlichere Testtabellen (u. a. mit Angabe der besten Lüfterdrehzahl und der daraus resultierenden Lautstärke, Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme sowie den kompletten Leistungsindex) auf die DVD packt? Dann würde ich nur noch die Ausgaben mit DVD kaufen.

Wird die Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 im Eigendesign eigentlich noch irgendwann getestet? Ich habe auch ein Referenzdesign der GTX 560 Ti im Test vermisst, z. B. die von EVGA.

Eine andere Frage: Wenn man die Tests der Ausgabe 4/11 und 5/11 vergleicht, dann frage ich mich, warum im neuen Test die MSI R6870 Hawk mit 930 MHz besser im PCGH-Index abschneidet (2,17) als die (in der Ausgabe 4/11 getesteten) Powercolor HD 6870 PCS+ mit 940 MHz (2,19), während die Xfx HD 6870 BE Dual-Fan bei ebenfalls 940 MHz mit 2,14 in der aktuellen Ausgabe abschneidet. Die Sapphire HD 6870 Toxic und die HIS HD 6870 Iceq X unterscheiden sich um 5 MHz im GPU-Takt, weisen aber dennoch den gleichen Wert au (2,10). Irgendwie merkwürdig. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die neu-getesteten 6870-Karten bei der Leistungsaufnahme schlechter abschneiden.

Wenn ich die beiden MSI-Varianten (Twin Frozr II OC und Hawk) vergleiche, dann würde ich defintiv die Twin Frozr II OC nehmen - sie ist leiser und stromsparender. Aber davon erwähnt ihr im Test nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2011)

Das mit der DVD ist nicht praktiabel, weil wir die DVD meist schon eine Woche früher abgeben müssen als das Heft. Tests werden aber oft erst in der letzten Woche finalisiert, sodass dann wieder einige Karten fehlen. Meine Vorhersage: Forenbeiträge nach dem Schema "Ihr seid so inkompentent, habt Karte XYZ vergessen" nehmen zu.

Insgesamt hülfe das mMn wenig weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

extended-Teil der Testabelle online ins Begleitmaterial?
(also wirklich nur die zusätzlichen Angaben - gesamte Tabelle wäre zwar toll, würde aber das Heft überflüssig machen  )


----------



## jensnrw (8. April 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem, ist ja auch nicht vollkommen abwegig der Gedanke. Und solange hier Feedback in vernünftiger Form vorgetragen wird - so wie du es eben gemacht hast  - nehmen wir uns auch gern die Zeit, das zu klären.



Hallo Carsten. 
Du hast auf der Aktuellen Heft DVD ein gutes Video, wie ich finde, zum Thema Lüfterprofil erstellen, gezeigt!! ( bei Vorstellung der MSI GTX 560 Pcgh ) 

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist das genau so auch mit Karten anderer Hersteller machbar?? War ja in eurem Fall eine Karte von MSI mit dem passenden Tool Afterburner.
Wird das Profil dann beim beenden vom Afterburner gelöscht/ gespeichert bzw. wie erreiche ich dann wieder, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den Original Zustand. 
Ein Artikel zu diesem Thema oder auch ein Video würde ich hilfreich finden!


----------



## xeonsys (8. April 2011)

MM777 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die beiden MSI-Varianten (Twin Frozr II OC und Hawk) vergleiche, dann würde ich defintiv die Twin Frozr II OC nehmen - sie ist leiser und stromsparender. Aber davon erwähnt ihr im Test nichts.



ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## 1668mib (8. April 2011)

*AW: Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 05/2011*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Windows-7-Demos



Unglaublich dass die PCGH diesen Demo-Unsinn immer noch verbreitet... hatte ich doch schon September 2009 das hier an Herrn Gögelein gemailt:



			
				E-Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag Herr Gögelein,
> 
> [...]
> Jedenfalls steht in dem Artikel, man könne Windows 7 ohne Seriennummer und Aktivierung installieren. Das ist vollkommen richtig. Das geht, das ist erlaubt. Allerdings ist das nur erlaubt, wenn man auch eine passende Windows-7-Lizenz hat. Entgegen der Meinung, die schon seit Vista kursiert, es handle sich hier um einen Test-/Evaluationszeitraum, muss hier klargestellt werden: Es ist ein Aktivierungszeitraum. Es gibt momentan außer der Enterprise-Testversion keine Evaluierungsversionen von Windows 7, weiterhin bleibt es ein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Produkt, und man erwirbt ja nur eine Nutzungslizenz für das Betriebssystem. Insofern ist es sogar illegal, eine andere Version als die gekaufte zu installieren, nur weil es möglich ist, heißt es nicht, dass es legal ist (wäre ja schlimm, wenn alles legal wäre, was möglich ist…). Die Tatsache, dass es für Microsoft (Gott sei Dank) kaum möglich ist, solche illegale Nutzung festzustellen – dafür wäre ein großer Einschnitt in die Privatsphäre der Menschen notwendig, so weit ist es zum Glück noch nicht gekommen – spielt dabei keine Rolle.
> [...]



Nach wie vor ist die einzige Windows 7 Demo-Version Windows 7 Enterprise. Eine Installation ohne Lizenz ist und bleibt untersagt.

Es sind auch einfach Installationsdatenträger, ISOs, wie auch immer. Aber es sind keine Demos, die dort verlinkt werden. Und nur weil es diverse Magazine zig Mal wiederholen, wird es nicht plötzlich legal...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. April 2011)

^^ Ich habe das aus dem Bonusmaterial hierher geschoben. Der Bonusmaterial-Thread ist nicht für Diskussionen gedacht und jetzt geschlossen.




jensnrw schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten.
> Du hast auf der Aktuellen Heft DVD ein gutes Video, wie ich finde, zum Thema Lüfterprofil erstellen, gezeigt!! ( bei Vorstellung der MSI GTX 560 Pcgh )
> 
> Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist das genau so auch mit Karten anderer Hersteller machbar?? War ja in eurem Fall eine Karte von MSI mit dem passenden Tool Afterburner.
> ...


Erstmal danke für das Lob. Prinzipiell werden die meisten Karten vom Afterburner und der technischen, aber schon lange nicht mehr aktualisierten Grundlage, dem Rivatuner (2.24c) unterstützt. Wir hatten dazu bereits Anleitungen im Heft und wir haben sie sogar online - für den Afterburner muss man halt ein klein wenig eigene Transferleistung erbringen, prinzipiell funktioniert es aber sehr ähnlich:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...takten-und-Lueftersteuerung/Grafikkarte/Test/


----------



## PC-Doc (10. April 2011)

Noch Danke PCGH_Carsten,für die Zeitnahe Wortmeldung zu meiner Frage bzgl. Graka, aber habt Ihr zu meiner 1.Frage (siehe eignes Zitat) noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten,oder beratet ihr noch darüber?



PC-Doc schrieb:


> Wieder ein gutes Heft,aber was ich mal so anmerken möchte,ist,das Ihr sehr viel "schwarze" Werbung/Bilder im Heft habt(ok,diesen Monat weniger),aber da ich manche Artikel mehrfach lese(einfach um über den laaangen Monat bis zur nächsten Ausgabe zu kommen),ist es einfach nervig,das ich danach öfter schwarze Finger hab,da sich einfach die Druckerfarbe abgreift(bei anderen Zeitungen ist das nicht so extrem).Könntet Ihr dagegegen etwas tun?
> ...
> MfG PC-Doc


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. April 2011)

Die Basis eines Drucks ist nun mal die Farbe Schwarz, da wird nicht viel gehen. Im Zuge der Papierumstellung haben wir Bilder generell aufhellen lassen und sind nun beim aktuellen Ergebnis. Es zählt nicht zu den Aufgaben eines Redakteurs, die Druckerei zurechtzuweisen (dito bei Anzeigen/Werbung), wir können das nur so an die zuständigen Personen weitergeben. 

Aber schön, dass dir die Artikel so gut gefallen, dass du sie mehrfach verschlingst. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. April 2011)

Genau. Bei Fragen bezüglich des Papiers, der Druckqualität und der Art und Umfang der Anzeigen haben wir Redakteure keine Möglichkeit zur Einflussnahme. Da musst du/müsst ihr mit der Chefetage sprechen.


----------



## Enrico (11. April 2011)

Hi,

was ich bei dem Beamer/TV-Artikel vermisst habe, sind Langzeiterfahrungen. Kann man damit dauerhaft spielen? Wie ist das Spielgefuehl im Vergleich zu einem 22"/24"-Monitor? Wie koennte ein Setup aussehen, wenn man was spielen will, was nicht direkt Gamepad-Unterstuetzung hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2011)

Erstmal: Danke für ein gutes Heft mit einer sehr guten Themenauswahl (selten soviel gelesen). Vor allem dem Overclocking und Eingabgeräte Artikel fehlte es höchstens an Länge, der TV-/Beamer-Artikel lieferte nette Grundinformationen ("vergiss es") - und dass es keine x1200 Testgeräte oder abschließende Bulldozer-Informationen gibt, kann man euch ja nicht anhängen.

Jetzt das Gemecker bzw. "wie das Heft schlechter als die Themenauswahl abschneiden konnte"  

- Multi-GPU:
Die Tabelle auf Seite 53 ist Missverständlich. "Unterschied zur schnellsten Single-GPU-Karte" suggeriert eine gemeinsame Basis und und das Layout den Vergleich HD6990 vs. GTX590. Den Daten nach ist es aber jeweils ein Vergleich zur schnellsten Single-GPU des Herstellers, was der HD6990 sehr hohe Zahlen einbringt, selbst wenn sie schlechter ist, als die GTX590.
Die Lautstärke der HD6990 wird zwar mehrfach erwähnt, aber quasi immer folgt ein "zwar", "aber",..., das auf zehnfacher Fläche die Rechenleistung hervorhebt. Das die Karte ausschließlich für Rekordjäger oder Wasserkühlungsbesitzer in Frage kommt, geht in dem langen Test ziemlich unter. (Wo ist "Fön"-Henner, wenn man einen Vergleich braucht?)
Dritter Punkt, den ich im Text komplett vermisse, sind die min.fps. Insbesondere in Bad Company liegt die GTX590 z.T. 10-15% höher, aber es wird eher betont, dass die Karte zeitgleich 5% mehr Strom braucht und deswegen ineffizienter ist (würd ich genau umgekehrt sehen). In 50% der Benchmarks (sowohl in 2560 als auch 1920) liegt die Geforce in diesem Aspekt vorn - und das mit größerem Vorsprung, als die HD6990 in den anderen 50% (darunter Tests, in denen sich beide einer GTX580 geschlagen geben müssen). Gerade bei Karten, bei denen viele Nutzer "fällt sie unter 40/50fps?" als Dreh- und Angelpunkt nehmen, sollte man sowas nicht vernachlässigen. (in dem Zusammenhang hätte ich mir auch mehr Mikrorucklerplots gewünscht. Zwei Spiele mit zum Teil wiedersprüchlicher Aussage sind eindeutig zu wenig, zumal die Unterschiede groß genug sind, um das die artikeldomnierende fps-Leistungsbewertung bei Betrachtung des Spieleeindruckes ins Gegenteil zu verkehren)

- Stromspar-CPUs: Das ein -2400 "95W" mit 3,1 GHz mehr verbraucht, als ein -2400s "65W" bei 2,5 GHz war für mich keine große Erkenntniss, spannend finde ich die Frage nach der Effizienz, d.h. ein Vergleich bei gleichem Takt. (wird im Performance/Watt Vergleich einigermaßen beantwortet - aber irgendwie ist es schade, dass so viel Arbeit in andere Vergleiche investiert wurden, die wenig/nichts mit der Besonderheit des Themas zu tun haben)

- Sockel 1155 Mainboards: Eine allgemeine Anmerkung zu euren Mainboardtests:
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr die elektrische Anbindung aller Slots angebt? Was verbaut ist, sehe ich auf den Bildern, aber wenn es mehr als zwei PEGs gibt, muss man beim dritten zum Teil raten und bei Boards mit ungewöhnlicheren Kombinationen (z.B. Maximus IV) steht man ganz im Regen. Zumindest ich hab den Eindruck, das mitlerweile mehr Nutzer Interesse an PCI-E SSDs denn SLI-Heizkraftwerken haben, da sind x4-Slots wichtiger, als x8/x8 Split-Optionen.
Eng verwandt: Die Positionierung der x1 Slots könnte auch mehr Beachtung vertragen. Beim Einbau einer Dual-Slot-Karte (d.h. bei 98% eurer Leser) hat ein Board mit zwei x1 Slots, einer über einer unterm Peg, effektiv nur halb so viele, wie ein Board mit drei Slots (zwei drunter). Einige Platinen, die beide vorhandenen x1 Slots unterm Peg positionieren, erlauben bei Verwendung der von euch empfohlen dual+/triple-Slot gekühlten Grafikkarten gar keine moderne Erweiterungskarte mehr.

- Neue Festplatten: Ganz ehrlich? Das peinliche Greenwashing der Hersteller ruft schon bei Cebit-Besuchen einen Brechreiz aus. Wäre es möglich, in Zukunft in kleiner 2 Seiten nicht 15 mal (nur Redaktionsbeitrag, Produktnamen nicht gezählt!) die Worte "green", "grün", "öko" und "stromsparend" zu nutzen, nur weil ein Laufwerk 0,7 W (Barracuda XT vs "Green") weniger verbraucht? Wenn ihr dank dieser Platzersparniss übers ganze Jahr betrachtet effektiv eine Seite weniger drucken und vertreiben müsst, ist der Umwelt vermutlich mehr geholfen, als durch eine Platte, die nach 30 Betriebsjahren ihren eigenen Herstellungsaufwand und innerhalb eines Jahrhunderts auch noch ihren Transport und ihr Recylcing einsparen könnte.

- Verheerende Fehler: Enthält verheerende Fehler.
Der i820 erschien 1999 - der Pentium 4 erst ein Jahr später. Der Pentium 3 dagegen wurde trotz MTH-Bug mit SD-RAM verkauft, nämlich auf i440BX Basis. Der MTH war genaugenommen ein Schnellschuss Intels, um den i820 überhaupt attraktiv zu machen, hätte aber auch ohne Bug nur beschränktes Potential gehabt, da die zusätzlichen Latenzen an der Performance knabberten und das ganze Ding natürlich auch nicht billiger wurde. Dass der P 4 RAMBUS-exklusiv startete, lag schlichtweg daran, dass seine ""Leistung"" sonst nicht entfalten konnte. Den i845/SD-Unterstützung hat Intel erst nachgeschoben, als die RD-Preise nicht fallen wollten und OEMs Interesse an AMD zeigten (einen MTH für den i850 gabs nie)
Vias KT333, KT400 und fehlerbereinigte KT266 haben sich nach der fehlerhaften Southbridge der KT133A und einiger KT266 großer Beliebtheit erfreut - und das obwohl der bis ans Limit getaktete und von INT-Problemen gequälte KT133 sicherlich auch nicht gut für den Ruf war (bei mir hat er gereicht, um auf P4 umzusteigen...). Asrocks 4Core-Dual-Modelle haben sich jedenfalls noch Jahre später sehr gut verkauft und der Ausstieg lässt sich mit dem Einstieg AMDs und dem Fehlen einer QPI-Lizenz wesentlich besser erklären.
Bei IBM sind nicht "viele Modelle" ausgefallen. Die "Deathstar" war eine einzige Baureihe mit iirc 3 Größen und es gibt zumindest eine offizielle Erklärung im Zusammenhang mit dem Firmwareupdate (Köpfe gingen vorher nicht in Parkposition, verdreckten innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Iirc wurde das Lager als Quelle für den Dreck genannt)
Zweideutig: Der Pentium III 1,13 hatte keine Bugs/"verheerende Fehler" (und Coppermine wurde in späteren Steppings durchaus "gigahertztauglich", Tualation unter 1,13 GHz nicht mal angeboten). Er war schlichtweg über seine Fähigkeiten hinaus (über)taktet, ähnlich wie einige K6-II. Die stürzten meiner Erinnerung aber auch nicht direkt deswegen ab, sondern eher wegen Überhitzung oder instabilien Chipsätzen. (Im Gegensatz zu K6-1, die iirc recht unproblematische, wenn auch lahme, Pentium MMX Konkurrenten waren und K6-III, die zwar auch mit den Chipsätzen kämpften, aber sonst gut liefen)
Insgesamt eines der interessantesten Themen im Heft, aber wie man vielleicht merkt: Imho hätte man sich da mindestens den doppelten Platz für gönnen sollen und genauer schreiben, was der Fehler war, wie er sich auswirkte (sowohl technisch wie auch auf Ruf/Markt), wie er gehandhabt und schlussendlich gelöst wurde. So ist enthält der Text an einigen Stellen nur die ~Informationen, die auch im Band unten drunter stehen. Nvidias Lotprobleme, der schnell ausgemusterte Nf580i, Treiberprobleme bei der Fury Maxx und die einzige Möglichkeit, mal einen negativen Beitrag zur V6000 zu schreiben, hätten dann vielleicht auch einen Platz gefunden.

Atom-Fusion:
Der "objektiven Vergleich" erscheint wiedersprüchlich. Erst wird der Atom fertiggemacht, weil sein Konzept mit nur einem Kern oder gar ohne SMT nichts leistet, dann wird verschwiegen, dass dieses Konzept aber zwei Kerne und SMT bei leicht niedrigerer TDP und gröberer Fertigung im Vergleich zum C-50 überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Dann begründet man das etwas schlechtere Abschneiden Ontarios in einigen Benchmarks mit dem Single-Channel-DDR3-1066-Interface, obwohl der in diesen Benchmarks schnellere Atom sogar nur mit Single-Channel-DDR3-800 antritt. Was dagegen ziemlich untergeht, ist der Vergleich der integrierten Grafikeinheiten, z.B. deren Auswirkungen auf die Akkulaufzeit. (dass ein direkter Vergleich an den unterschiedlichen Geräten scheitert, ist klar - aber die relativen Unterschiede 2D/3D könnte man testen)


Edit:
_Nach Missverständnissen im Rahmen meines letzten Feedbacks möchte ich ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass ich gerne, oft und viel meckere, das aber nicht heißt, dass ich irgendetwas irgendjemandem persönlich übel nehme oder das die lange Liste des Meckerns in irgend einer Weise schwerer wiegt, als der kurze Absatz des Lobes. Es ist nur einfach so, dass "ist gut" eine vollständige positive Kritik darstellt, wärend "ist schlecht" ein konstruktives, langes "weil" nach sich zieht. Ich versuche das so kurz wie möglich zu halten und verzichte auf regelmäßige Relativierung als "und das hat mir auch nicht so gut gefallen, aber eigentlich ist es nicht wirklich aber ich möchte trotzdem anmerken das", sondern bleibe bei "Fehler. Weil:" 
Das heißt auch, dass dieses Post vollkommen frei von Sarkasmus und Zynismus ist, es gibt nichts zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen._
Edit2:
_Die letzte Zeile von Edit1 ist ebenfalls nicht zynisch. _


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Stromspar-CPUs: Das ein -2400 "95W" mit 3,1 GHz mehr verbraucht, als ein -2400s "65W" bei 2,5 GHz war für mich keine große Erkenntniss, spannend finde ich die Frage nach der Effizienz, d.h. ein Vergleich bei gleichem Takt. (wird im Performance/Watt Vergleich einigermaßen beantwortet - aber irgendwie ist es schade, dass so viel Arbeit in andere Vergleiche investiert wurden, die wenig/nichts mit der Besonderheit des Themas zu tun haben)


Was willst mit Effizienz bei gleichem Takt im Falle der beiden 2400er-Modelle? Wenn ich den non-S auf 2,5 GHz drücke und die Spannung mit justiere, ist er genauso sparsam oder sparsamer als das S-Modell (und natürlich genauso langsam, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist!). Einen direkten Vergleich kannst du sinniger Weise nur bei dem X6 1055T fahren, nicht aber bei den i3/i5.


----------



## Daniel_M (11. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Sockel 1155 Mainboards: Eine allgemeine Anmerkung zu euren Mainboardtests:
> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr die elektrische Anbindung aller Slots angebt? Was verbaut ist, sehe ich auf den Bildern, aber wenn es mehr als zwei PEGs gibt, muss man beim dritten zum Teil raten und bei Boards mit ungewöhnlicheren Kombinationen (z.B. Maximus IV) steht man ganz im Regen. Zumindest ich hab den Eindruck, das mitlerweile mehr Nutzer Interesse an PCI-E SSDs denn SLI-Heizkraftwerken haben, da sind x4-Slots wichtiger, als x8/x8 Split-Optionen.



Stimmt, das kann man machen. Vielleicht lässt sich das einfach aufteilen: Physikalische Slot-Form/Anzahl an Lanes. Ich schaue mal, wie und ob wir das passend umsetzen können.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eng verwandt: Die Positionierung der x1 Slots könnte auch mehr Beachtung vertragen. Beim Einbau einer Dual-Slot-Karte (d.h. bei 98% eurer Leser) hat ein Board mit zwei x1 Slots, einer über einer unterm Peg, effektiv nur halb so viele, wie ein Board mit drei Slots (zwei drunter). Einige Platinen, die beide vorhandenen x1 Slots unterm Peg positionieren, erlauben bei Verwendung der von euch empfohlen dual+/triple-Slot gekühlten Grafikkarten gar keine moderne Erweiterungskarte mehr.


 
Das Board-Layout wird auf jeden Fall gewertet - allerdings gehen wir im Text nicht so stark darauf ein, da jeder Aufrüster unterschiedliche Anforderungen an das Layout stellt. Anders als Leistung, BIOS/UEFI, Lüftersteuerung etc. lässt sich das Layout eines Mainboards schon auf den ersten Blick erkennen und einschätzen, daher nutzen wir den Platz im Heft lieber für andere, nicht sofort erkennbare Infos.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. April 2011)

Hi ruyven_macaran,

Danke für dein wie immer ausführliches Feedback.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Multi-GPU:
> Die Tabelle auf Seite 53 ist Missverständlich.


Stimmt. Dabei handelt es sich nämlich um den Leistungsindex Prozessoren. Zumindest finde ich auf Seite 53 sonst nichts, was einer Tabelle ähnelt. Ok, genug „nitpicking”.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Unterschied zur schnellsten Single-GPU-Karte" suggeriert eine gemeinsame Basis und und das Layout den Vergleich HD6990 vs. GTX590. Den Daten nach ist es aber jeweils ein Vergleich zur schnellsten Single-GPU des Herstellers, was der HD6990 sehr hohe Zahlen einbringt, selbst wenn sie schlechter ist, als die GTX590.


Du hast Recht. Eigentlich sollte dort „zur jeweils schnellsten Single-GPU-Grafikkarte” stehen, das wurde aus Platzgründen herausgenommen und sollte dann im Fließtext erwähnt werden. Ich forsche gerade nach, wo dieser Satz bzw. dieses Wort abgeblieben ist – ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich es erwähnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke der HD6990 wird zwar mehrfach erwähnt, aber quasi immer folgt ein "zwar", "aber",..., das auf zehnfacher Fläche die Rechenleistung hervorhebt. Das die Karte ausschließlich für Rekordjäger oder Wasserkühlungsbesitzer in Frage kommt, geht in dem langen Test ziemlich unter. (Wo ist "Fön"-Henner, wenn man einen Vergleich braucht?)


Das wird im Abschnitt „Nische oder Mainstream” ziemlich deutlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dritter Punkt, den ich im Text komplett vermisse, sind die min.fps. Insbesondere in Bad Company liegt die GTX590 z.T. 10-15% höher, aber es wird eher betont, dass die Karte zeitgleich 5% mehr Strom braucht und deswegen ineffizienter ist (würd ich genau umgekehrt sehen). In 50% der Benchmarks (sowohl in 2560 als auch 1920) liegt die Geforce in diesem Aspekt vorn - und das mit größerem Vorsprung, als die HD6990 in den anderen 50% (darunter Tests, in denen sich beide einer GTX580 geschlagen geben müssen). Gerade bei Karten, bei denen viele Nutzer "fällt sie unter 40/50fps?" als Dreh- und Angelpunkt nehmen, sollte man sowas nicht vernachlässigen.


Die Min-Fps sind im Gegensatz zu den Avg-Fps eine reine Momentaufnahme. Ich stimme dir zu, dass niedrige Min-Fps stören. Doch wenn über die gesamte Spieldauer eine Karte zwei, drei Mal unter 30 fps dippt, dafür ansonsten aber 60 Fps schafft, ist das unserer Ansicht nach höher zu bewerten als die Leistung einer Karte, die 45 Fps Avg. schafft, aber keine zwei Sekunden unter 40 gerät. Mal als fiktives Beispiel; die Min-Fps sind so gesehen eine Zusatzinformation, bilden aber nicht die Basis unserer Bewertungen.

Zum dem Thema wird's auch ein schönes Beispiel in der 06/2011 geben. Sogar mit explizitem Kommentar in Bezug auf die Min-Fps.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (in dem Zusammenhang hätte ich mir auch mehr Mikrorucklerplots gewünscht. Zwei Spiele mit zum Teil wiedersprüchlicher Aussage sind eindeutig zu wenig, zumal die Unterschiede groß genug sind, um das die artikeldomnierende fps-Leistungsbewertung bei Betrachtung des Spieleeindruckes ins Gegenteil zu verkehren)


Siehe Bonusmaterial unter Bonuscode 27F2 zum Test. Die Auswahl der abgedruckten Plots wurde mit Absicht so getroffen, weil sie eben genau widerspiegelt, dass es laut aller unserer durchgeführten Messungen eben keinen eindeutigen Sieger gibt und schön zeigt, dass selbst das Pseudo-GTX-590-Vorzeigespiel Crysis Warhead bei irregulären (wenn man das so sagen kann) Movements stark mikroruckelt. Das steht übrigens auch in der Performance-Analyse im Fließtext.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Neue Festplatten: Ganz ehrlich? Das peinliche Greenwashing der Hersteller ruft schon bei Cebit-Besuchen einen Brechreiz aus.


Bei dieser Behauptung vermisse ich einen repräsentativen Beleg. Wenn es nur dir nicht gefällt: Sorry, but you'll live. Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir die Dinger besser bewerten, wenn sie ein "Grün", "Öko" oder "Stromspar" irgendwo aufgedruckt bekommen. Dafür messen wir die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was willst mit Effizienz bei gleichem Takt im Falle der beiden 2400er-Modelle? Wenn ich den non-S auf 2,5 GHz drücke und die Spannung mit justiere, ist er genauso sparsam oder sparsamer als das S-Modell (und natürlich genauso langsam, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist!).



Wenn man jeden beliebigen 2400er auch auf die gleiche Spannung drücken kann (also minimal - die Standardspannung der -s hat natürlich immer noch soviel Reserven, dass sie vermutlich jeder non-s schafft, aber ggf. ist der dann wesentlich näher an seinem Limit), dann erübrigt sich das tatsächlich - ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass die S-Modelle Varianten sind, die auch besonders niedrige Spannungen vertragen. Denn wenn wirklich nur der Standard-Multiplikator niedriger ist (Feature: Extra lahm!) dann wäre nicht nur ein Test, sondern imho die ganze CPU ziemlich sinnlos.



> Einen direkten Vergleich kannst du sinniger Weise nur bei dem X6 1055T fahren, nicht aber bei den i3/i5.



Bei denen wurde er ja auch gemacht 




PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das Board-Layout wird auf jeden Fall gewertet - allerdings gehen wir im Text nicht so stark darauf ein, da jeder Aufrüster unterschiedliche Anforderungen an das Layout stellt. Anders als Leistung, BIOS/UEFI, Lüftersteuerung etc. lässt sich das Layout eines Mainboards schon auf den ersten Blick erkennen und einschätzen, daher nutzen wir den Platz im Heft lieber für andere, nicht sofort erkennbare Infos.



'k, das kann ich nachvollziehen. In der Testtabelle entsteht immer der Eindruck von Gleichwertigkeit und in den Texten regelmäßig der Eindruck, als wäre ein x4-Slot was schlechtes.




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dabei handelt es sich nämlich um den Leistungsindex Prozessoren. Zumindest finde ich auf Seite 53 sonst nichts, was einer Tabelle ähnelt. Ok, genug „nitpicking”.



****  Nur alle zehn Seiten eine Tabelle, aber in dem Fall wirklich genau nach 10 Seiten auch eine.



> Das wird im Abschnitt „Nische oder Mainstream” ziemlich deutlich.



Genau da wird eben nur allgemein auf die Nachteile von Multi-GPU eingegangen und dann werden auch noch eine Reihe Nutzungsmöglichkeiten genannt. Dass eine der beiden teilnehmenden Karten in Spielen >10 Sone erzeugt (wärend die andere auf dem Niveau von Single-GPU-High-End-Karten liegt), wird in diesem Absatz überhaupt nicht erwähnt (oder ich überles es grad?)
P.S.: Nettes Baby hast du da, muss ich mir bei Zeiten mal zu Gemühte führen 



> Die Min-Fps sind im Gegensatz zu den Avg-Fps eine reine Momentaufnahme. Ich stimme dir zu, dass niedrige Min-Fps stören. Doch wenn über die gesamte Spieldauer eine Karte zwei, drei Mal unter 30 fps dippt, dafür ansonsten aber 60 Fps schafft, ist das unserer Ansicht nach höher zu bewerten als die Leistung einer Karte, die 45 Fps Avg. schafft, aber keine zwei Sekunden unter 40 gerät. Mal als fiktives Beispiel; die Min-Fps sind so gesehen eine Zusatzinformation, bilden aber nicht die Basis unserer Bewertungen.
> 
> Zum dem Thema wird's auch ein schönes Beispiel in der 06/2011 geben. Sogar mit explizitem Kommentar in Bezug auf die Min-Fps.



Da freu ich mich drauf 
Und prinzipiell fand ich euer (von anderen nicht angenommenes) fps-Rating auch besser als min.fps. Am liebsten wären mir, gerade bei Multi-GPU, maximum-5%-frametimes. Aber in Ermangelung dieser Werte räume ich den min.fps doch eine gewisse Bedeutung bei, denn so lang sind eure Benchmarks auch nicht, dass man von "quasi nie" sprechen kann (zumal eine min.fps Angabe ja nur die Möglichkeit beinhaltet, dass es ein Ausrutscher ist - aber nicht die Gewissheit).



> Siehe Bonusmaterial unter Bonuscode 27F2 zum Test.



Thx.



> Das steht übrigens auch in der Performance-Analyse im Fließtext.



Der Verweis auf die zusätzlichen Benchmarks steht leider nicht da, auch auf der separaten Seite zu Mikrorucklern wird kein Bonusmaterial erwähnt - aber da es existiert, sind meine Fragen beantwortet. (Hätte man imho schon allein deswegen betonen können, weil sich das "AMD ist schlechter in Sachen MR" sehr hartnäckig hält)



> Bei dieser Behauptung vermisse ich einen repräsentativen Beleg. Wenn es nur dir nicht gefällt: Sorry, but you'll live. Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir die Dinger besser bewerten, wenn sie ein "Grün", "Öko" oder "Stromspar" irgendwo aufgedruckt bekommen. Dafür messen wir die Leistungsaufnahme.



Representativen Beleg wofür?
Dafür, dass ihr 15 mal eine Bezeichnung für 5x00er Platten gewählt habt, der Umweltfreundlichkeit suggeriert? Da kann ich nur auf die PCGH 5/11 verweisen 
Dafür, dass eine Festplatte, die den Gesamtverbrauch eines Spiele PCs um 0,7 W (eure Messung), das heißt um 0,1-0,5% senkt keinen großen Unterschied macht? Ich denke, das ist offensichtlich. In vergangenen Ausgaben habt ihr die ungleich höheren Belastungen durch zusätzliche RAM-Module oder die Unterschiede zwischen Mainboards unterschiedlicher Ausstattung als unwichtig eingestuft (zu Recht imho).
Oder dafür, dass mir beim Anblick des Asus-Standes* die Galle hochkommt? Ich glaube nicht, dass du dafür wirklich einen Beleg willst 

*:"wir sind so grün, wir kleben Bambus aufs Notebook"; "Asus entwickelt super-sonder-Stromsparkarte" - mit Geforce 240; "dieses Produkt hat XYZ-Award für CO2 sparende Produktion erhalten" - Award behauptet nicht einmal, von irgend einer unabhängigen Institution vergeben worden zu sein oder irgendwelche objektiven Kriterien zu verlangen. Und neben all diesem finden sich Ares, Mars, eine extreme-OC-Show,...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man jeden beliebigen 2400er auch auf die gleiche Spannung drücken kann (also minimal - die Standardspannung der -s hat natürlich immer noch soviel Reserven, dass sie vermutlich jeder non-s schafft, aber ggf. ist der dann wesentlich näher an seinem Limit), dann erübrigt sich das tatsächlich - ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass die S-Modelle Varianten sind, die auch besonders niedrige Spannungen vertragen. Denn wenn wirklich nur der Standard-Multiplikator niedriger ist (Feature: Extra lahm!) dann wäre nicht nur ein Test, sondern imho die ganze CPU ziemlich sinnlos.


Man kann innerhalb der Produktschwankung jeden i5/i7 auf 2,5 GHz und die Spannung des 2400S drücken. Die laufen alle vom gleichen Band, die S-/T-Modelle sind diesbezüglich offenbar nicht selektiert, sondern erreichen ihre TDP schlicht durch weniger Takt. Komplett sinnlos sind sie nicht, denn mit einem non-T/-S kannst du den Turbo nicht mehr nutzen, wenn du auf 2,5 GHz samt gesenkter Spannung runtergehst. Das ist allerdings recht egal, da der Turbo selbst bei den S-/T-Modellen die Leistung nicht um Welten steigert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei denen wurde er ja auch gemacht


Natürlich. Deswegen habe ich extra die OEM-CPU geordert und mir Gedanken über den Artikel gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau da wird eben nur allgemein auf die Nachteile von Multi-GPU eingegangen und dann werden auch noch eine Reihe Nutzungsmöglichkeiten genannt. Dass eine der beiden teilnehmenden Karten in Spielen >10 Sone erzeugt (wärend die andere auf dem Niveau von Single-GPU-High-End-Karten liegt), wird in diesem Absatz überhaupt nicht erwähnt (oder ich überles es grad?)


Ich denke schon, dass in dem Absatz insgesamt noch einmal deutlich wird, dass die Karten für Benchmark-Rekordjäger gedacht sind. Es steht vielleicht nicht in fetter 12-Punkt-Schrift da, aber man kann ja auch mal den allgemeinen Tenor der Einleitung hernehmen… Die Kritik der Lautstärke steht dort wo sie hingehört: Bei der Besprechnung der Karte. Entschuldige, dass ich ungern mit Adjektiven wie „ohrenbetäubend” arbeite oder von einem ”wahren Lüfterorkan” spreche. Auch die Rechnung, dass 10,2 mehr als zweieinhalb mal so viel wie 3,7 sind, traue ich dem Leser selbst zu. Wie sagte noch ein weiser PCGH-Gastautor einst? „selber denken macht mündig” 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Verweis auf die zusätzlichen Benchmarks steht leider nicht da, auch auf der separaten Seite zu Mikrorucklern wird kein Bonusmaterial erwähnt - aber da es existiert, sind meine Fragen beantwortet. (Hätte man imho schon allein deswegen betonen können, weil sich das "AMD ist schlechter in Sachen MR" sehr hartnäckig hält)


Da steht explizit, dass wir im Bereich Mikroruckeln keinen eindeutigen Sieger küren (können).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Representativen Beleg wofür?


Für die zitierte Behauptung natürlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

Dann versuch ich nächstes Jahr dran zu denken, ne Kotztüte mitzunehmen...


----------



## PCGH_Chris (14. April 2011)

Hallo - danke wie immer fürs Feedback und sorry für die späte Antwort.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - [...]
> Der i820 erschien 1999 - der Pentium 4 erst ein Jahr später. Der Pentium 3 dagegen wurde trotz MTH-Bug mit SD-RAM verkauft, nämlich auf i440BX Basis. Der MTH war genaugenommen ein Schnellschuss Intels, um den i820 überhaupt attraktiv zu machen, hätte aber auch ohne Bug nur beschränktes Potential gehabt, da die zusätzlichen Latenzen an der Performance knabberten und das ganze Ding natürlich auch nicht billiger wurde. Dass der P 4 RAMBUS-exklusiv startete, lag schlichtweg daran, dass seine ""Leistung"" sonst nicht entfalten konnte. Den i845/SD-Unterstützung hat Intel erst nachgeschoben, als die RD-Preise nicht fallen wollten und OEMs Interesse an AMD zeigten (einen MTH für den i850 gabs nie)



Intels Strategie war zu dieser Zeit ganz klar auf Rambus ausgerichtet und der 820 plus MTH ein einziger Bug. Eine PCGH-Webseite gab es damals noch nicht, daher von Heise:
heise online - Intels Rambus: Buggy zur Premiere
heise online - Intels Rambus: Premiere abgesagt
heise online - Intel verschiebt Camino auf 2000
heise online - Intels Pannenchipsatz jetzt vorgestellt

Was wirklich falsch ist, hast du nicht geschrieben, nämlich der Codename in Klammern (fälschlicherweise als "Solano" im Artikel bezeichnet, es muss "Camino" heißen. Solano war ja der 815  )

Soweit ich mich erinnere, lag es am MTH-Designfehler, dass zum P4-Start nicht _zusätzlich _zum 850-RDRAM-Chipsatz ein SDRAM-fähiger Chipsatz erschienen ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vias KT333, KT400 und fehlerbereinigte KT266 haben sich nach der fehlerhaften Southbridge der KT133A und einiger KT266 großer Beliebtheit erfreut - und das obwohl der bis ans Limit getaktete und von INT-Problemen gequälte KT133 sicherlich auch nicht gut für den Ruf war (bei mir hat er gereicht, um auf P4 umzusteigen...). Asrocks 4Core-Dual-Modelle haben sich jedenfalls noch Jahre später sehr gut verkauft und der Ausstieg lässt sich mit dem Einstieg AMDs und dem Fehlen einer QPI-Lizenz wesentlich besser erklären.



Das sehe ich komplett anders, vor allem aufgrund der Erfahrungen hier bei PCGH. Im April 2001 wurde der Southbridge-Bug bekannt, Alternativen waren damals dünn gesät. Als dann Mitte 2001 DDR-Speicher und einige Monate später eine Reihe von neuen Chipsätzen kam, liefen die AMD-Anwender scharenweise zu Nvidia und zum Teil auch Sis über. Auch in unseren alten Artikel aus den Jahren 2001/2002, die ich eben gesichtet habe, nehmen Via-Chipsätze immer weniger Raum ein. Der KT266 mag noch einigermaßen erfolgreich gewesen sein, aber gerade KT333 und KT400 hatten gegen die Nforce-Varianten keine Chance.

Hier eine Grafik aus der PCGH-Leserwahl 2002, die verdeutlicht, wie schnell Nvidia Via in der Anwendergunst überholt hat - ein Jahr zuvor hatte Via noch einen "Gunst"-Anteil von knapp 90 Prozent. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei IBM sind nicht "viele Modelle" ausgefallen. Die "Deathstar" war eine einzige Baureihe mit iirc 3 Größen und es gibt zumindest eine offizielle Erklärung im Zusammenhang mit dem Firmwareupdate (Köpfe gingen vorher nicht in Parkposition, verdreckten innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Iirc wurde das Lager als Quelle für den Dreck genannt)



Hier ist von 6 Prozent Aufallrate die Rede:Spotlight on IBM Deathstar Again - Neoseeker News Article​Hier von 600 bis 800 Festplatten *pro Tag* bei *einem* Kunden:Users Complain About IBM's Crashing Drives - PCWorld​Hier von 50 Prozent:Hitachi Deskstar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​Ich finde, das IST viel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zweideutig: Der Pentium III 1,13 hatte keine Bugs/"verheerende Fehler" (und Coppermine wurde in späteren Steppings durchaus "gigahertztauglich", Tualation unter 1,13 GHz nicht mal angeboten). Er war schlichtweg über seine Fähigkeiten hinaus (über)taktet, ähnlich wie einige K6-II. Die stürzten meiner Erinnerung aber auch nicht direkt deswegen ab, sondern eher wegen Überhitzung oder instabilien Chipsätzen. (Im Gegensatz zu K6-1, die iirc recht unproblematische, wenn auch lahme, Pentium MMX Konkurrenten waren und K6-III, die zwar auch mit den Chipsätzen kämpften, aber sonst gut liefen)



Der PIII 1.13 wurde mit zu hoher Spannung geliefert, um den zu hohen Takt einigermaßen stabil zu halten. Dadurch rechnete der Prozessor falsch. Hier mal THG: Testing : Intel's Next Paper Release: The Pentium III at 1133 MHz
und Heise: heise online - Prozessor-Bug: Intel ruft 1,13-GHz-Pentium III zurück[...]Im c't-Labor hatte Intels Spitzenreiter beim Linux-Kernel-Benchmark  reproduzierbare Fehler gemacht, wie c't bereits in Ausgabe 17/00 berichtete.  Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte Intel freilich noch beschwichtigt und  mitgeteilt, es sei nur ein Microcode-Update für das neue  Prozessor-Stepping notwendig.   Mittlerweile ist offiziell die Rede von einem notwendigen Re-Design der Schaltung.[...]​Ich finde, da kann man durchaus von einem verheerenden Fehler sprechen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Insgesamt eines der interessantesten Themen im Heft, aber wie man vielleicht merkt: Imho hätte man sich da mindestens den doppelten Platz für gönnen sollen und genauer schreiben, was der Fehler war, wie er sich auswirkte (sowohl technisch wie auch auf Ruf/Markt), wie er gehandhabt und schlussendlich gelöst wurde. So ist enthält der Text an einigen Stellen nur die ~Informationen, die auch im Band unten drunter stehen. Nvidias Lotprobleme, der schnell ausgemusterte Nf580i, Treiberprobleme bei der Fury Maxx und die einzige Möglichkeit, mal einen negativen Beitrag zur V6000 zu schreiben, hätten dann vielleicht auch einen Platz gefunden.



Ja, mehr Seiten wären vielleicht besser gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2011)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Intels Strategie war zu dieser Zeit ganz klar auf Rambus ausgerichtet und der 820 plus MTH ein einziger Bug.



Dagegen sage ich ja gar nichts 
Ich sage nur, dass der 820 kein Pentium 4 Chipsatz war, sondern einer für den Pentium 3, und dass es für den Pentium 3 zusätzlich noch den 440BX gab. Letzteres war natürlich nicht Intels Strategie, aber auch ohne Strategie gab es nie CPUs, die nicht verkauft werden konnten, weil der MTH nicht funktionierte - erst recht keine Pentium4, wie es im Artikel steht.



> Was wirklich falsch ist, hast du nicht geschrieben, nämlich der Codename in Klammern (fälschlicherweise als "Solano" im Artikel bezeichnet, es muss "Camino" heißen. Solano war ja der 815  )



Auch der beste Besserwisser weiß nicht alles 
Der erste Intel-Chipsatz, der mir vor Erscheinen und somit mit Codenamen ein Begriff war, war wesentlich später Granite Bay.



> Soweit ich mich erinnere, lag es am MTH-Designfehler, dass zum P4-Start nicht _zusätzlich _zum 850-RDRAM-Chipsatz ein SDRAM-fähiger Chipsatz erschienen ist.



Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie was von gehört, aber in Zeiten ohne Internet und ohne PCGH wäre das auch nicht verwunderlich.
(Wäre auch nie auf die Idee gekommen, das man sowas vorhatte, denn mit *nachguck* Whitney/i810 und Solano/i815 lagen funktionierende SD-Controller in der Schublade und man hatte auch das Wissen, wie man die in einen ex-RD-Chipsatz ala Camino/i820 oder eben auch *nachguck* Tehama/i850 integrieren kann. Das P4 mit SDR-SD auch ganz ohne Bug eine schlechte Idee ist, haben sich die meisten ohnehin lange vor dem i845 denken können  )



> Das sehe ich komplett anders, vor allem aufgrund der Erfahrungen hier bei PCGH. Im April 2001 wurde der Southbridge-Bug bekannt, Alternativen waren damals dünn gesät. Als dann Mitte 2001 DDR-Speicher und einige Monate später eine Reihe von neuen Chipsätzen kam, liefen die AMD-Anwender scharenweise zu Nvidia und zum Teil auch Sis über. Auch in unseren alten Artikel aus den Jahren 2001/2002, die ich eben gesichtet habe, nehmen Via-Chipsätze immer weniger Raum ein. Der KT266 mag noch einigermaßen erfolgreich gewesen sein, aber gerade KT333 und KT400 hatten gegen die Nforce-Varianten keine Chance.
> 
> Hier eine Grafik aus der PCGH-Leserwahl 2002, die verdeutlicht, wie schnell Nvidia Via in der Anwendergunst überholt hat - ein Jahr zuvor hatte Via noch einen "Gunst"-Anteil von knapp 90 Prozent.



Habt ihr zusätzlich noch Quickpolls aus der Zeit? Der Nforce2 war ein tolles Stück Technik und der Nforce1 schon sehr solide, aber in meiner -zugegebenermaßen eingeschränkten,- forengeprägten Perspektive konnte Nvidia nur langsam an Bedeutung zulegen, weil der Nforce 1 einfach ZU und der Nforce2 immer noch ziemlich teuer war.
Und das sich die Asrock 4Core-DualSATA großer Beliebtheit erfreute, kann man nun echt nicht abstreiten.

Desweiteren: Wenn Via in der Leserwahl 2001, also NACH bekanntwerden des Southbridgebugs, 90% der Stimmen abräumen konnte, dann spricht das wohl eher dagegen, dass der Bug die Akzeptanz bei PCGH-Lesern deutlich geschwächt hätte, oder? 



> Hier ist von 6 Prozent Aufallrate die Rede:Spotlight on IBM Deathstar Again - Neoseeker News Article​Hier von 600 bis 800 Festplatten *pro Tag* bei *einem* Kunden:Users Complain About IBM's Crashing Drives - PCWorld​Hier von 50 Prozent:Hitachi Deskstar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​Ich finde, das IST viel.



Missverständniss:
Ich sage nicht, dass nicht viele Exemplare ausgefallen sind. Ich sage, dass nicht viele Modelle ausgefallen sind. Es wird oft so dargestellt und auch in eurem Artikel entsteht der Eindruck, als hätte IBM grundsätzlich nur Schrott gebaut. Dabei beschränkte sich die erhöhte Ausfallrate iirc auf eine einzige, fehlkonstruierte Baureihe (ausgerechnet die neueste, beste,blabla). Auf der waren Daten dann natürlich nur sicher, wenn man sie mit Edding draufgeschrieben hat und IBM hat sich nie wieder erholt - aber es war eben eine Fehlkonstruktion, keine allgemein schlechte Qualität. Selbst in den kritischen Jahren konnte man alle anderen IBM-Festplatten ohne besondere bedenken kaufen. (mein Vater hat z.b. bis heute ne 2001er IBM im Einsatz. Meine 2004er Samsung werden diese Lebensdauer höchstens zur Hälfte schaffen)



> Der PIII 1.13 wurde mit zu hoher Spannung geliefert, um den zu hohen Takt einigermaßen stabil zu halten. Dadurch rechnete der Prozessor falsch. Hier mal THG: Testing : Intel's Next Paper Release: The Pentium III at 1133 MHz
> und Heise: heise online - Prozessor-Bug: Intel ruft 1,13-GHz-Pentium III zurück[...]Im c't-Labor hatte Intels Spitzenreiter beim Linux-Kernel-Benchmark  reproduzierbare Fehler gemacht, wie c't bereits in Ausgabe 17/00 berichtete.  Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte Intel freilich noch beschwichtigt und  mitgeteilt, es sei nur ein Microcode-Update für das neue  Prozessor-Stepping notwendig.   Mittlerweile ist offiziell die Rede von einem notwendigen Re-Design der Schaltung.[...]​Ich finde, da kann man durchaus von einem verheerenden Fehler sprechen.



So, wie ich die Verwendung von "verheerendem Fehler" im Artikel aufgefasst habe, stand er für konstruktive Fehler. Wie THG aber bestätigt, liefen die CPUs bei niedrigerem Takt problemlos. Natürlich ist es trotzdem verheerend, wenn übertaktete CPUs mit Spannungen verkauft werden, bei denen sie überhitzen.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (15. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] Habt ihr zusätzlich noch Quickpolls aus der Zeit? Der Nforce2 war ein tolles Stück Technik und der Nforce1 schon sehr solide, aber in meiner -zugegebenermaßen eingeschränkten,- forengeprägten Perspektive konnte Nvidia nur langsam an Bedeutung zulegen, weil der Nforce 1 einfach ZU und der Nforce2 immer noch ziemlich teuer war.
> Und das sich die Asrock 4Core-DualSATA großer Beliebtheit erfreute, kann man nun echt nicht abstreiten.
> 
> Desweiteren: Wenn Via in der Leserwahl 2001, also NACH bekanntwerden des Southbridgebugs, 90% der Stimmen abräumen konnte, dann spricht das wohl eher dagegen, dass der Bug die Akzeptanz bei PCGH-Lesern deutlich geschwächt hätte, oder?


Ja, korrekt muss es heißen: die Leserwahl 2001 - ich hatte 2002 geschrieben, weil ich mich durch die Ausgabennummer habe irreführen lassen  - die Ergebnisse erschienen Anfang 2002 

Auf die Schnelle konnte ich nur zwei Grafiken aus den Jahren 2002 und 2004 finden. Vias Anteil geht hier stetig zurück, in Grafik 1 waren es noch knapp 15%, in Grafik 2 nur noch 7%. Da hatte Via allerdings auch kaum noch attraktive Produkte ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Missverständniss:
> Ich sage nicht, dass nicht viele Exemplare ausgefallen sind. Ich sage, dass nicht viele Modelle ausgefallen sind.


Ah, das hab ich falsch verstanden, sorry. Sollte im Artikel auch nicht so rüberkommen, dass IBM NUR Mist gemacht hat...
Da heißt es: 
"Berühmt-berüchtigt
waren beispielsweise im Jahr 2001
manche IBM-Festplatten, die wegen
einer erhöhten Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit
Negativ-Schlagzeilen machten.
Viele Modelle der Deskstar-
Serie fielen ohne Vorwarnung aus,
was sich in einem markanten Klicken
(„click of death“) äußerte; [...]"


----------



## koxbox (16. April 2011)

Hab das Heft aufgrund meiner momentanen Mecha-Tastatursucht (sowas soll ja auch geben  ) mal geholt.
Hätte jetzt partout nicht damit gerechnet, dass ihr die diversen Tastaturbauweisen erläutert, solange einige Hersteller (in wirklichkeit bin ich nicht so der Fan von euch, da ihr überdurchnittlich viel auf Logitech, Razer und Roccat eingeht und Hersteller wie Zowie fast ignoriert) auf herkömmliche Gummimatten setzen. 
Diesbezüglich kann man sicherlich noch einiges im Heft nachbessern, ist schon länger kein Nischenbereich mehr.

mfg koxbox


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2011)

Ausgabe 06 sind mechanische Tastaturen drin.


----------



## garfield36 (17. April 2011)

Ich finde es etwas merkwürdig warum immer nur SSDs mit MLC-Chips getestet werden. Persönlich habe ich mir als System-SSD eine Solidata K5 mit 64GB und SLC-Chips zugelegt. Sie ist zwar nicht so schnell wie aktuelle MLC-SSDs, aber 100.000 Schreibzyklen gegenüber maximal 10.000 sind mir persönlich lieber. Und schneller als herkömmliche Festplatten ist die K5 allemal. Die K5 ist für etwas weniger als € 200.- erhältlich.


----------



## ile (18. April 2011)

Was ich extrem enttäuschend finde: Entgegen der Angaben im Handbuch kann im BIOS der P8P67-Boards von Asus die Gehäuselüftersteuerung nur auf minimal 60% eingestellt werden. Laut Handbuch kann man auf 0% runter. 

Das hättet Ihr bei euren Tests in drei Sekunden überprüfen können! Wofür lese ich eure Tests, wenn ich auf so etwas nicht hingewiesen werde und dann unwissend kaufe?!  

Zumindest kann man per Software etwas weiter runter. Dennoch geht mein Konzept nicht mehr ganz auf und ich muss noch einen Lüfteradapter kaufen. Und das bei einer Sache, die man mit minimalem (!!!) Zeitaufwand als Defizit erkannt hätte! Das ist extrem enttäuschend! 

Auf der einen Seite werden penibel die Abstufungen der Spannungsoptionen notiert, auf der anderen Seite die Minimalgrenze der Gehäuselüftersteuerung nicht notiert - schon sehr widersprüchlich.  

In der Hoffnung, dass das in Zukunft besser wird,
ile.


----------



## Daniel_M (18. April 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Was ich extrem enttäuschend finde: Entgegen der Angaben im Handbuch kann im BIOS der P8P67-Boards von Asus die Gehäuselüftersteuerung nur auf minimal 60% eingestellt werden. Laut Handbuch kann man auf 0% runter.


 

Hi,

das ist ja eigenartig. Welche UEFI-Version verwendest du? Hast du 3-Pin- oder einen 4-Pin-Lüfter?

Evtl. wurde das mit einer neuen UEFI-Version geändert.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## ile (19. April 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist ja eigenartig. Welche UEFI-Version verwendest du? Hast du 3-Pin- oder einen 4-Pin-Lüfter?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe die aktuellste UEFI-Version 1502. Ich werde die von Asus auf jeden Fall anschreiben, weil das geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich habe immerhin gleich 2 P8P67er verbaut und bei beiden exakt das gleiche. Von den Lüftern ist das nicht abhängig, denn ich meine die Einstellungsoption im UEFI und da geht als Minimalwert nur 60. Sowohl mit manueller Zahleneingabe als auch durch Drücken der Minus-Taste gehts nicht weiter runter. Ich habe einmal nur den 3-Pin-Lüfter dran gehabt, einmal nur den 4-Pin und einmal beide - always the same. 

Welche UEFI-Version ist denn auf deinen Boards noch mal drauf? Ist das bei dir etwa schon möglich, weiter runter zu gehen?

Gruß,
ile.

P. S.: Nur nochmal als Anmerkung: Es geht nur um die _Gehäuse_lüftersteuerung, die CPU-Lüftersteuerung funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## koxbox (21. April 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ausgabe 06 sind mechanische Tastaturen drin.


 
Na das liest sich ja schonmal ganz nett. 
Wollt ihr nur auf Tastaturen eingehen, die breitflächig erhältlich sind, oder auch ein paar NOCH Exoten (zb. DAS , Filco , Topre) mit ins Heft aufnehmen ?
Ich plädiere für "Wenn schon, denn schon"  ..... 
evtl. könnte euch ja getdigital.de einige DAS Keyboard oder Filco-Testmuster zur Verfügung stellen, keine Ahnung ob die sowas machen.


----------



## F0rest (24. April 2011)

ich poste hier erst so spät zum Ende des Monats, da ich das an falscher stelle gepostet hab, aber glücklicherweise von nfsgame darauf hingewiesen wurde. und nun da bin ich.

großes lob erstmal. ich verschlinge jeden artikel während der zugfahrt zur uni immer, und bedauere schon fast dass die fahrt pro richtung "nur" 40min dauert   
4/11 fand ich noch irgendwie etwas besser als 5/11. ein grund sicherlich auch der, dass ich ne graka suchte und von der 4/11 was das betrifft ziemlich begeistert war und dann von der 5/11 etwas enttäuscht, da nicht wirklich was für mich interessantes dazugekommen ist.
so nun gleich zum eingemachten:

1.
es geht um die diagramme für die lüftersteuerung der cpu-kühler zu den mainboards in 05/11.
nehmen wir z.b. das von Foxconn H67MP-S (S. 72) und das von Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3 (S.70). wie kann es sein, dass die cpu temperatur während der ersten 190 sek ohne lüfter am kühler verschieden stark steigt? Beim ersteren um ca 20 Grad und beim letzteren um nur ca 10 Grad ??? Gibt noch extremere Beispiele.
Auch interessant wie zufällig die Ausgangtemp. des Foxconn höher ist obwohl bei dem ja gerade der lüfter immer auf volle pulle ist. Logischer wär mir schon irgendwie gewesen, dass gerade bei dem die Temperatur eher unter der vom Gigabyte gestartet hätte.

Ich weiß ja nicht was da schief gelaufen ist, aber ich würde das wie folgt verbessern: Alle starten bei der gleichen Ausgangstemperatur. z.B. 50 Grad auf die sich alle bringen lassen. ab da dann 190 sek (warum eigentl. genau 190 sek? sind weder pauschale 200 sek noch 180s=3min) ohne lüfter von mir aus aufheizen lassen und die lüfterdrehzahl messen und dann den lüfter wieder draufsetzen und weiter messen wie bisher. dann müsste bis zu den 190 sek aufjedenfall die temperaturkurve bis auf wenige grad toleranz gleich aussehen. und damit wär auch alles noch viel besser vergleichbar. 

2.
bei den Festplattattentest auf S.80 ist die Leistungsnote der Barracuda Green definitiv nicht verträglich mit den Leistungswerten die gemessen wurden und auch nicht mit der Endnote. Das gleiche nochmal beim SSD Test auf S.82 bei der OCZ-Vertex3. 1,53 Leistungsnote kann mal schon gar nicht sein. Und die Endnote von 1,08 ist wohl auch noch zusätzlich falsch (auch bei ner Leistungsnote von 1,0 mit Eigenschaften 2,1 und Ausstattung 2,3 kommt "nur" eine Wertung von 1,48 und nicht 1,08 raus).

Könntet ihr bitte in Zukunft da etwas aufpassen? Ich vergleiche meistens die Leistungsnoten miteinander oder Paar Teilwertungen die für mich interessant sind und wenn da falsches Zeug nun gehäuft immer wieder in den Tabellen steht dann kann ich mich ja überhaupt nicht mehr darauf verlassen und die ganzen Tabellen sind quasi für die Katz. Da wirklich mal etwas sorfältiger sein und das automatisch prüfen und nochmals auf Korrektheit und Plausibilität durchgehen.

3.


ile schrieb:


> @ Carsten: Ich finde es super, dass du das Problem mit der Idle-Lautstärke mal angesprochen hast, da haben MSI und Co. noch einigen Nachholbedarf. Für eure Tests fände ich es super, wenn ihr in Zukunft die per Afterburner minimal einstellbare Lüfterdrehzahl mit angeben könntet.


finde ich auch. bitte vielleicht auch generell mal einen Artikel dazu wie man Grakas (ohne teure WaKü) leiser tunen kann. sorry, kenne weder die ganzen sinnvollen tools (afterburner hab ich nur schon paar mal gehört) noch habe ich sie bisher benutzt. Und sonst bei den Tests wären Tipps dazu gut, ob man da was und wieviel noch runterregeln könnte und auch zusätzlich entspr. Lautstärke Werte in die Tabelle rein oder zumindest diese erwähnen.

4.


MM777 schrieb:


> @Raff: Wie wäre es denn, wenn man ausführlichere Testtabellen (u. a. mit Angabe der besten Lüfterdrehzahl und der daraus resultierenden Lautstärke, Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme sowie den kompletten Leistungsindex) auf die DVD packt? Dann würde ich nur noch die Ausgaben mit DVD kaufen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> extended-Teil der Testabelle online ins Begleitmaterial?
> (also wirklich nur die zusätzlichen Angaben - gesamte Tabelle wäre zwar toll, würde aber das Heft überflüssig machen  )


dito, fände ich auch die kompletten Testtabellen irgendwo einsehbar eine gute Idee. Im Notfall auch in einer Ausgabe alle Tabellen der letzten Ausgabe nachträglich auf DVD (dann würde ebenfalls für mich die DVD Ausgabe doch Sinn machen). Wenn man sich oder jem. anderem mal wieder ein PC zusammenbaut oda so, dann stöbert man auch mal wieder durch alle möglichen Tabellen der alten Ausgaben und wenn man die dann komplett hätte, dann wäre das echt eine Bereicherung.

5.
spart doch nicht hinten bei der Marktübersicht. viele Kategorien sind ja gar nicht dabei obwohl ihr doch mal hin und wieder Produkte aus diesen Kategorien inkl. Wertung testet (z.B. Kopfhörer, Mousepads, schnurl. Mäuse, uvm.). Die 1 Marktübersichtsseite mehr wo noch ein paar Kategorien mitsamt Kandidaten platzfinden ...

6.
bei mir funktioniert diese "Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" Funktion nicht bzw. ich bin noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie man diese richtig benutzt. Wie integriert man den vorgemerkten/ausgewählten Beitrag in den/mein Kommentar/Nachricht? Weil der Zitat einfügen Button machts ja nicht und der hätte für mich für diese Funktion Sinn gemacht.


----------



## Daniel_M (26. April 2011)

F0rest schrieb:


> 1.
> es geht um die diagramme für die lüftersteuerung der cpu-kühler zu den mainboards in 05/11.
> nehmen wir z.b. das von Foxconn H67MP-S (S. 72) und das von Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3 (S.70). wie kann es sein, dass die cpu temperatur während der ersten 190 sek ohne lüfter am kühler verschieden stark steigt? Beim ersteren um ca 20 Grad und beim letzteren um nur ca 10 Grad ??? Gibt noch extremere Beispiele.
> Auch interessant wie zufällig die Ausgangtemp. des Foxconn höher ist obwohl bei dem ja gerade der lüfter immer auf volle pulle ist. Logischer wär mir schon irgendwie gewesen, dass gerade bei dem die Temperatur eher unter der vom Gigabyte gestartet hätte.
> ...




Hi,

danke für dein Feedback. Grundsätzlich ist dein Vorschlag gut und so ähnlich wollte ich es auch ursprünglich machen, allerdings klafft hier (wie so oft) eine große Lücke zwischen Theorie und Praxis. In der Praxis gibt es nämlich Probleme. So werden neue Boards und CPUs von wichtigen Tools unter Windows nicht erkannt, da sie einfach noch nicht unterstützt werden. Daher bleibt uns nur die Möglichkeit, CPU-Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl direkt im BIOS auszulesen.

Allerdings zeigen die Boards dort oft deutliche Unterschiede - manche Platinen lesen die Temperatur der "CPU-Verpackung" und andere die der tatsächlichen Kerne. Somit gibt es Unterschiede bei Ausgangstemperatur und Temperaturanstieg, obwohl die CPU im Grunde gleich oder zumindest ähnlich warm ist. Zudem beeinflussen weitere Faktoren wie der Abstand zur (ebenfalls wärmeabgebenden Grafikkarte) die Temperaturen. Die Verwendete Hardware (CPU, Kühler, Lüfter, Wärmeleitpaste, Umgebung) sind aber stets exakt gleich.

Bei unseren Diagrammen geht es uns daher auch primär darum zu zeigen, in welchen Stufen eine automatische Lüftersteuerung arbeitet (nichts ist nerviger als sprunghafte Stufen und somit ein "Aufheulen" des Lüfters) und ob die Drehzahl weit genug gesenkt wird, oder ob sie stets zu laut ist. So steht es ja auch als Erklärung neben den Diagrammen.

Wie gesagt: Ich hätte auch gerne die theoretisch bessere Lösung umgesetzt, die Praxis legt uns aber Grenzen auf.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## F0rest (24. Mai 2011)

danke für deine informative antwort. jetzt bin ich schlauer 

zu 2.) hat aber keiner geantwortet und ich habe in der 06/11 wieder im Einkaufsführer die OCZ-Vertex3 SSD mit der Endnote 1,08 wiedergefunden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Mai 2011)

Der Fehler wird mit durch neue(n) Testparcours, -system und -wertung in der PCGH 07/2011 irrelevant, hat sich aber leider dort noch bis in den Einkaufsführer mit durchgeschleppt. Nach dem neuen (*nicht mehr mit dem alten vergleichbaren!*) System hat die OCZ Vertex 3 240 GB eine Endnote von 1,69.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich der getesteten Xfx HD6950 XXX Dual-Fan (Seite 33). Die Karte wird mit 24,4cm angegeben. Diverse Händler geben aber 25,6cm an. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wäre das dann die kürzeste HD6950 auf dem Markt. Ich möchte sichergehen, dass die Karte in mein Gehäuse passt. Kann mir jemand von euch nochmal den gemessenen Wert bestätigen?

Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juni 2011)

Kannst du bis Montag wagen? Dann schaue ich mal in unser allwissendes Excel.  Bis dahin: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, basiert die Karte auf einer (fast) gleichen Platine wie die HD 6870 Dual-Fan aus gleichem Hause – und die ist mit der ebenfalls gleichen Kühlung 24,4 cm lang. Das ist aber schon ein paar Monate her, weshalb ich das jetzt nicht beschwören kann.

MfG,
Raff

PS: Die Händler copypasten, wir messen. Ich möchte allerdings nicht zu 100 Prozent ausschließen, dass wir nicht auch mal C&P-Bugs haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Juni 2011)

Klar kann ich warten. 

Ich habe ganze 24,5cm Platz, ergo brauche ich Klarheit. 

EDIT

Thread dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...hd-6950-xxx-edition-dual-fan.html#post3051699

Eure Angaben stimmen auch nicht mit denen des Herstellers überein. Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein Test-Sample herum fliegen?


----------

